# 74 2002 tii headers



## cdatte (Mar 29, 2010)

looking for a set of headers for a 74 2002 tii ?


----------



## HB Chris (Oct 20, 2007)

The only forum to provide answers to questions like yours is the BMW2002FAQ. But please try the search feature first before creating your first post.

Chris


----------



## roninm5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi
I have a set of original Alpina snake headers that i am trying to see if i can get duplicated then i have the fabrication shop reproduce them for me let me know if you are interested.
Thanks


----------

